# Pool Party



## Nm156 (May 16, 2015)

When their earth is frozen you have to get a pool and bags of dirt from the store.


----------



## chickenqueen (Jan 9, 2016)

Great picture!Nothing beats a good dirt bath!


----------



## WeeLittleChicken (Aug 31, 2012)

Awe, never thought of putting dirt in one of these. My girls usually dust bathe in their equine pine (I wet it down so it's dust.) Ducks would probably find this a cruel joke though....


----------



## dawg53 (Aug 25, 2015)

I had one of those turtle sandboxes filled with dirt/sand for my BR's when they were pullets.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

Awesome pictures! Sand? My whole back yard is a dust bath.


----------



## dawg53 (Aug 25, 2015)

seminolewind said:


> Awesome pictures! Sand? My whole back yard is a dust bath.


My back yard in Georgia looked like a miniature minefield with about 25 chickens roaming around. It got well fertilized too lol.


----------

